# OH Change locations



## davemal (Mar 6, 2015)

Three weeks ago in mid-MD I moved three triple deep colonies 20 yards on a cold day. Because it was cold, the bees were all inside. I plugged the entrance with 1/8" wire cloth and left them in the new location like that for three days. I removed the wire cloth after three days. It was in the upper 40s when I did, so there was some flying but not a lot. Regardless, not a single bee returned to the former site. Locking them in (being sure they have continued ventilation, BTW) for 3 days seems to erase their GPS settings so they reorient on their new location their first opportunity to do so and never return to the old site. Moving on cold, rainy days when they are sure of not flying anyway is the best for short moves like this. I would think that your OH move would be no different. But wire cloth in the entrance so they continue to get ventilation.


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

If you are going to move it, now is the time. You may lose bees, but not as many as if you delay and things warm up.


----------



## Boardrida20 (Sep 2, 2016)

Will do thanks for the advice! Will move when we have three days no flying coming up.


----------



## squarepeg (Jul 9, 2010)

instead of having them chew through something consider placing something like the tips of cedar branches over the entrance, not blocking it, but making it to where they have to work their way through.


----------

